# Captain Marvel: Special Look-Trailer zeigt brandneue Szenen



## Felix Schuetz (8. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Special Look-Trailer zeigt brandneue Szenen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Special Look-Trailer zeigt brandneue Szenen*


----------



## Kartamus (8. Januar 2019)

Eine sehr attraktive Hauptdarstellerin!


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Januar 2019)

Irgendwie werd ich mit den Trailern nicht wirklich warm. Liegt nicht an Brie Larson, aber das ganze wirkt sehr vorhersehbar und wie eine 08/15-Originstory.


----------



## BubbaSmith (8. Januar 2019)

seit längerem nervt mich an hollywood filmen immer diese coolen one liner die den ganzen film über dominieren. der film macht hier auch keine ausnahme. siehe trailer


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Januar 2019)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Eine sehr attraktive Hauptdarstellerin!



Geschmäcker sind verschieden...


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Januar 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich mit den Trailern nicht wirklich warm. Liegt nicht an Brie Larson, aber das ganze wirkt sehr vorhersehbar und wie eine 08/15-Originstory.


Wird ja wohl auch eine 08/15-Origin Story a'la Marvel. ^^


----------



## Odin333 (8. Januar 2019)

1: 11 sieht so hammer aus!
1:16 sieht so kacke aus!


----------



## nuuub (9. Januar 2019)

> Geschmäcker sind verschieden...



Irgendwie ist sie noch nicht ganz in den Anzug rein gewachsen...

https://i.redd.it/q4sz9hdaq1n01.jpg

Ich frage mich ob sie es hinbekommen können es so aussehen zu lassen, als ob die Frau einen Hintern hat. Ich meine, auch die CGI Effekte haben so ihre Grenzen... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2019)

@nuuub:
Naja ... nicht jeder steht auf über- bzw. ausladende Hintern, ich mag meine Frauen gern schlank und durchtrainiert, was spiegelt sich dann auch am Popi wieder.  

@Film:
Ich werde ihn mir anschauen "müssen", einfach in Vorbereitung auf das ... Endspiel. Aber so richtig Lust machen die Trailer nicht.


----------



## nuuub (9. Januar 2019)

> Naja ... nicht jeder steht auf über- bzw. ausladende Hintern, ich mag meine Frauen gern schlank und durchtrainiert, was spiegelt sich dann auch am Popi wieder.



Naja, wir reden hier nicht von Kardashians...  Das sieht furchtbar aus.

Du willst jetzt nicht behaupten dass sie einen durchtrainierten "Popi" hat?
Vielleicht sehe ich im alter nicht mehr so richtig, aber ich sehe da gar keinen "Popi". Was ich da sehe ist ein zu großer Latex Anzug der über einen nicht vorhanden Hintern runter hängt.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2019)

... ich würde mir kein Urteil über den Hintern von Fr. Larson erlauben, vor allem wenn ich ihn noch nicht nackt gesehen habe.

Aber, woher kommt der Irrglaube das ein durchtrainierter Hintern gleich eine Hose ausfüllen muss?


----------



## nuuub (9. Januar 2019)

> ... ich würde mir kein Urteil über den Hintern von Fr. Larson erlauben, vor allem wenn ich ihn noch nicht nackt gesehen habe.



Es gibt im Internet bestimmt Bilder von ihr am Strand. 



> Aber, woher kommt der Irrglaube das ein durchtrainierter Hintern gleich eine Hose ausfüllen muss?



Weil ein durchtrainierter Körper nun mal anders aussieht, als ein Körper von jemandem der nichts tut. Das hat nichts mit einem Irrglauben zu tun ^^

Einfach nur nichts essen lässt dich zwar in lockerer Kleidung schlank erscheinen, aber gut sieht es trotzdem nicht aus, vor allem nicht wenn du mal Körperbetonende Kleidung tragen musst. Was ja hier der Fall ist.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Januar 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Es gibt im Internet bestimmt Bilder von ihr am Strand.


... du, keine Ahnung. Ich bin da wohl der falsche Ansprechpartner. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



> Weil ein durchtrainierter Körper nun mal anders aussieht, als ein Körper von jemandem der nichts tut. Das hat nichts mit einem Irrglauben zu tun ^^


Wie gesagt, ich würde mir nicht erlauben über den Körper einer Frau zu sprechen ... schon gar nicht von so einem Set-Foto. 



> Einfach nur nichts essen lässt dich zwar in lockerer Kleidung schlank erscheinen, aber gut sieht es trotzdem nicht aus, vor allem nicht wenn du mal Körperbetonende Kleidung tragen musst. Was ja hier der Fall ist.


Meine Freundin ist sehr gut durchtrainiert, hat einen sehr geringen Körperfettanteil und einen, für mich perfekten, Hintern ... für mich sieht das sehr gut aus, aber für andere Männer mag er sicherlich zu klein sein. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass sie den Anzug 'butt-technisch auch nicht ausfüllen wird.


----------



## Wubaron (9. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du, keine Ahnung. Ich bin da wohl der falsche Ansprechpartner. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich würde mir nicht erlauben über den Körper einer Frau zu sprechen ... schon gar nicht von so einem Set-Foto.
> ...



Ich glaub wir brauchen Beweisfotos.


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2019)

Also auf mich wirkt sie sehr sympatisch und hat einen gewissen Charme - und das ist mir für einen Film dieser Art wesentlich wichtiger als die perfekten Rundungen ihres Körpers. Ich seh mir den Film ja nicht als Wichsvorlage an.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also auf mich wirkt sie sehr sympatisch und hat einen gewissen Charme - und das ist mir für einen Film dieser Art wesentlich wichtiger als die perfekten Rundungen ihres Körpers. Ich seh mir den Film ja nicht als Wichsvorlage an.



Ich find das Thema "Brie Larsons Hinterteil" sowieso...Füße hoch, der kommt jetzt flach...für n Arsch. 


Ich denke, der Film wird eh nichts besonderes. Typischer Marvel-Humor (den ich auch gern mag), klassische Origin-Story und all das nur, damit überhaupt erklärt wird, wer Captain Marvel im nächsten Avengers-Streifen überhaupt ist. Wird mir sicher gefallen, aber an die Avengers-Streifen oder an Iron Man wird der Film mit Sicherheit nicht ran reichen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ...Füße hoch, der kommt jetzt flach...für n Arsch.


Heh he ... "flach" ... huh huh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuuub (13. Januar 2019)

> Also auf mich wirkt sie sehr sympatisch und hat einen gewissen Charme - und das ist mir für einen Film dieser Art wesentlich wichtiger als die perfekten Rundungen ihres Körpers. Ich seh mir den Film ja nicht als Wichsvorlage an.



Der Körperbau ist aber wichtig für so eine Rolle.

Benedict Cumberbatch ist ein unglaublicher Schauspieler, aber könnte er auch den Thor spielen? Da würden einfach ein paar Kilogramm fehlen. 
The Rock kann sich sehen lassen, auch in Komödien kann er überzeugen. Für Thor wäre er aber eine Fehlbesetzung. Da ist einfach zu viel des guten.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor, wenn der Körperbau keine Rolle spielt, eine Melissa McCarthy als Wonder Woman, oder eine Rebel Wilson als Cpt Marvel...

Ohne jetzt die übergewichtigen beleidigen zu wollen, es würde einfach nicht passen. Man könnte auch sagen, es wäre nicht mal ansatzweise glaubwürdig. Wenn man von Glaubwürdigkeit sprechen würde in einem Marvel Film.

Btw, wer einen Marvel Film als Wichsvorlage nutzt...



> Ich find das Thema "Brie Larsons Hinterteil" sowieso...Füße hoch, der kommt jetzt flach...für n Arsch.



Der war gut, eiskalt Serviert


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Januar 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Der Körperbau ist aber wichtig für so eine Rolle.
> 
> Benedict Cumberbatch ist ein unglaublicher Schauspieler, aber könnte er auch den Thor spielen? Da würden einfach ein paar Kilogramm fehlen.
> The Rock kann sich sehen lassen, auch in Komödien kann er überzeugen. Für Thor wäre er aber eine Fehlbesetzung. Da ist einfach zu viel des guten.
> ...


Dass Schauspieler in diversen Rollen durchaus auch optisch was her machen müssen, bzw. optisch in die Rolle rein passen müssen, das ist klar. Nicht umsonst hat z.B. Christian Bale für seine Rolle im Film "Der Maschinist" gut 30kg abgenommen. Allerdings ist es ja nicht so, dass Brie-kachu unterernährt oder übergewichtig ist. In dem Fall stört es keinesfalls, dass sie keinen Arsch in der Hose hat. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Der war gut, eiskalt Serviert


Danke.


----------



## nuuub (13. Januar 2019)

> Christian Bale für seine Rolle im Film "Der Maschinist" gut 30kg abgenommen.



Was dieser Typ seinem Körper antut, ist der Wahnsinn. Ist aber ein anderes Thema.



> Allerdings ist es ja nicht so, dass Brie Larson unterernährt oder übergewichtig ist. In dem Fall stört es keinesfalls, dass sie keinen Arsch in der Hose hat.



Ansichtssache. Wie Rabowke es schon erwähnte, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. 

Für eine SuperDuperMegaUltra Heldin, die so ziemlich alle anderen Helden in die Tasche stecken könnte, sieht sie eher aus wie ein Mädchen, welches davon träumt eine Heldin zu sein, wenn sie mal groß ist.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Der Körperbau ist aber wichtig für so eine Rolle.


Öhm, nein.

Captain Marvel ist ein normaler Mensch und wurde nach einem Unfall mit der DNA eines Kree verschmolzen. Diese sind aber auch nur normal aussehende Humanoiden und keine Bodybuilder. Ihre Kräfte sind daher nicht biologischen Ursprungs(!) wie zB bei Captain America. Dieser ist ja im Gegensatz durch biologisch verstärkte Muskeln und Sinne so stark. Cap America muß also wirklich als Bodybuilder gecastet werden.



> The Rock kann sich sehen lassen, auch in Komödien kann er überzeugen. Für Thor wäre er aber eine Fehlbesetzung. Da ist einfach zu viel des guten.


Warum? Thor ist doch Angehöriger einer "Götterrasse" - ich wüßte nicht, warum _The Rock_ eine Fehlbesetzung sein sollte.



> Man stelle sich nur mal vor, wenn der Körperbau keine Rolle spielt, ...


Nur ein Sith kennt nichts als Extreme 

Es gibt ja durchaus was zwischen "Wichsvorlage" und Melissa McCarthy. Und ich finde, für Cap. Marvel ist die Figur absolut passend.



> Btw, wer einen Marvel Film als Wichsvorlage nutzt...


Jedem das Seine. Aber wenn nicht, könnte einem die Po-Form doch auch ziemlich egal sein, oder? 



nuuub schrieb:


> Für eine SuperDuperMegaUltra Heldin, die so ziemlich alle anderen Helden in die Tasche stecken könnte, sieht sie eher aus wie ein Mädchen, welches davon träumt eine Heldin zu sein, wenn sie mal groß ist.


Was durchaus passender sein könnte, als dir gerade klar ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Cap America muß also wirklich als Bodybuilder gecastet werden.



Nun ja, Bodybuilder ist nun nicht unbedingt eine Bezeichnung, unter der ich Chris Evans verbuchen würde.


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nun ja, Bodybuilder ist nun nicht unbedingt eine Bezeichnung, unter der ich Chris Evans verbuchen würde.


Inzwischen vielleicht nicht mehr, aber direkt nach dem Experiment ...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2019)

Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass das der "echte" Körper von Evans ist, in Fantastic Four, die ersten Filme, war er auch mit freiem Oberkörper zu sehen, aber das bei Marvel viel und vor allem gut mit CGI gearbeitet wird, das hat man *vor* dem Experiment gesehen. 

Wie dem auch sei ... auf Cpt. Marvel "freu" ich mich zwar immer noch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil zu Endgame, aber schauen werden wir es sicherlich trotzdem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2019)

Die Darsteller haben oftmals mehr als ein halbes Jahr Zeit sich aufzupushen. Diese müssen keine Berufs-Bodybuilder sein, sie brauchen nur einen guten Trainer und einen strengen Ernährungsplan (Hühnchen, Hühnchen, Hühnchen!!!).

Und Evans hat da recht leichtes Spiel da er von Natur aus ein sehr sportlicher Typ ist.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir brauchen Beweisfotos.


Vor allem um das seiner *Frau* mal zu zeigen.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem um das seiner *Frau* mal zu zeigen.


... meine Frau weiß das ich eine Freundin hab.


----------

